# Need stereo wiring info for a 1989 Nissan Pulsar N13



## josh8140 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've recently purchased a head unit to install but don't want to wait weeks to get a wiring harness shipped to Australia. I've got all the gear ready to install it now but from my research I've found 3 sources for stereo wiring info and each one is slightly different.

http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf

1988 Nissan Pulsar Car Stereo Wiring Diagram

1987-89 Nissan Pulsar Stereo Wiring Information

The main difference seems to be just in the speaker cables (some say the front right wires should be purple, others say grey). Will it matter if I get this wrong the first try and then change it? As it's just the speaker cables I'm guessing not?

If anyone knows of a reliable source for the the stereo wiring info that would be greatly appreciated


----------

